# Millipede dead or molting?



## 42LegAPede (Mar 13, 2016)

I bought a flame legged millipede, it was a 1 incher and it was curled up into a coil near the top of the container, but for the life of me I cannot tell if it is dead or not. As I said it was in a coil, but when I put it in it's enclosure (It didn't react when I moved it into it), but the bottom half of it looks limp, the front half is curled up, but the back half is limp. It didn't change in color, it doesn't look like it is dead. Someone please tell me if it is dead or alive, or how to tell.


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 14, 2016)

Got pictures? There's really no good way to tell if we can't see it. Personally, if the bottom half is limp, like droopy, then I'd think your pede is dead.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aquarimax (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd give it a little while longer just in case, but I agree with Hisserdude...limp is not a good sign.


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Mar 14, 2016)

Well personally every millipede who's back end went limp on me ever including A. Gigas, O. Ornatus and A. Rubropunctatus died within a day of it happening. As an inexperienced teenaged keeper I had it happen a lot with those 3 species and it seemed to be caused by excessive humidity because after I purchased and read an extensive millipede care book, cage conditions where changed to drier overall and now it's a rare occurrence, though now I only have O. Ornatus because the other 2 have become hard as heck to locate pluse I got more into centipedes as an adult and less into millipedes. At any rate I hope all is well but if it is as it seems, I'm sorry for your loss


----------

